# What Anime do u watch?



## Hammy (Aug 3, 2008)

Title says it all.

I watch Naruto Shippuden, Bleach, One Piece, D Gray Man and Monochrome faction are the man one just woundering what others watch?


----------



## Ribbonpaws (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: What Anima do u watch?*

dragon ball, dragonball z, sailor moon, pokemon zoids, elfen lied, etc etc etc and the list goes on and on...


----------



## Magikian (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: What Anima do u watch?*



Hammy said:


> Title says it all.
> 
> I watch *Naruto Shippuden*, Bleach, One Piece, D Gray Man and Monochrome faction are the man one just woundering what others watch?



Here is a warning: *STOP WATCHING NOW. *It's not because I hate the series, it's because the story is gonna die soon. The manga is in a state of disrepair. If you want proof, I'll post spoilers.

I watch Ergo Proxy, Samurai Champloo and Devil May Cry at the moment.


----------



## Glennjam (Aug 3, 2008)

Bleach, Samurai Champloo, Devil May Cry, Hyper Police, Dragon Ball (Z/GT) and Ghost in the shell


----------



## Shomti (Aug 3, 2008)

Death Note and Rurouni Kenshin. Both of which are finished animes, but whatever. I like them.  I can also say I've seen every episode of Death note at least five times. Excellent series, that.


----------



## Magikian (Aug 3, 2008)

Shomti said:


> Death Note and Rurouni Kenshin. Both of which are finished animes, but whatever. I like them.  I can also say I've seen every episode of Death note at least five times. Excellent series, that.



Yeah, very good anime/manga.

But Light is a massive loser and Misa is annoying as hell :\


----------



## reigoskeiter (Aug 3, 2008)

i watch american dad,family guy ( if it airs sometimes ),futurama anything from MTV
my fav is beavis and butthead espacally the film!
fucking funny never get tierd of watching it!


----------



## WhiteHowl (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: What Anima do u watch?*



Magikian said:


> Here is a warning: *STOP WATCHING NOW. *It's not because I hate the series, it's because the story is gonna die soon. The manga is in a state of disrepair. If you want proof, I'll post spoilers.
> 
> I watch Ergo Proxy, Samurai Champloo and Devil May Cry at the moment.


Every other arc in Naruto is still good, so after the Shikamaru arc, that's when Naruto will really start to suck.

Code Geass (watching out of habit and hatred)
One Piece
Law of Ueki (again)
Konjiki no Gash Bell (goes great with LoU)
Fate/Stay night (again)
TTGL (again)


----------



## Shadow Wolf (Aug 3, 2008)

I don't really watch anime anymore but when I did my favs were Dual, Trigun and Wolf's Rain. I'd still like to get some of them on DVD.


----------



## redstarr (Aug 3, 2008)

I loved Dual! Good to know not everyone is caught up in the Naruto/Bleach/Death Note/ other CN crap fad (though I like bleach... >_>)

My faves are Cowboy Bebop, Violinist of Hameln, Shamanic Princess, Slayers (hell yeah new season at last!!!), Houshin Engi, and Tenkuu no Escaflowne. << if you've never seen it, WATCH IT. One of the best anime ever made, with an incredible story and gorgeous art to boot.


----------



## Ruiisu (Aug 3, 2008)

I've been watching Naruto sphippuden a bit, It's slowly dieing out on me because It's becoming predictable, like naruto's combat moves, throwing of kunai knifes, shadow clone jutsu, and rasengan. Happens all the time.

I'm currently watching and reading Death note because It's sooo good!
I'm reading D. gray man.
and watching cowboy bebop.
and Wolfs rain.

We need more furry animes though.
And ones that aren't childish like Zorori.

That's pretty much it.


----------



## Jarz (Aug 3, 2008)

I have seen: Azumanga daioh, Beck: mongolian shop squad, Love Hina, Gankutsou (the count of monte cristo), Lain, Evangelion, XXXholic, Tsubasa Chronicles, Karekano, Saikano, and others...
but right now i dont know what to see... maybe FLCL...


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Aug 3, 2008)

I'm going through Eureka Seven and Bebop ATM, the Shin-Chan dub, some Stand Alone Complex and Gunslinger Girl, not to mention Code Geass or Speed Grapher when my mind is blank, but I'll soon get my hands on FLCL, Evangelion, Escaflowne, Kino's Journey, Utena, Tekkonkinkreet, Macross Plus, and Detective Conan.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Aug 3, 2008)

Bleach, One Piece, Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya (just finished), Naruto Shippuden (Though i stopped watching the current arc cause it got booooring), and trying to find episode one of Code Geass.


----------



## keikosweetluv (Aug 3, 2008)

-Tokyo Mew Mew
-Lucky Star
-Avatar: The Last Airbender
-Bleach
-Ichigo Mashimaro
-Trying to get into Death Note
-Inuyasha


----------



## PKBitchGirl (Aug 3, 2008)

I don't watch them regularly because I don't have access to them.

I've seen Pokemon, DBZ, Digimon, Tenchi and the entirety of Elfen Lied (if any parent thinks cartoons = 4 da kiddiez, I'm going to show this to their kids)


----------



## lobosabio (Aug 3, 2008)

FLCL, Wolf's Rain, and Oruchuban Ebichu.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Aug 3, 2008)

Trinity Blood, a lot of Gundam series, Neon Genesis Evangelion.  About it.


----------



## Magikian (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: What Anima do u watch?*



WhiteHowl said:


> Every other arc in Naruto is still good, so after the Shikamaru arc, that's when Naruto will really start to suck.
> 
> Code Geass (watching out of habit and hatred)
> One Piece
> ...



You think Naruto sucked then?

Spolers below:
SasUKE is in the Akatsuki, Itachi was actually good, he killed his family because they were planning to take over Konoha, Jiraiya dies.. and I can't remember much more.


----------



## GoldenJackal (Aug 3, 2008)

I'm a Bleach fan. I also like Outlaw Star  and FLCL but they both where too short. :<


----------



## Kano (Aug 3, 2008)

Trigun's always been my favorite, but I also liked Wolf's Rain, Death Note, Gundam Seed, and Rave Master


----------



## Syruisan (Aug 3, 2008)

Witch hunter Robin, Elfen lied= awesome!!! wolfs rain, sailor moon DBZ etc i watch a lot


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Aug 3, 2008)

well, curently I'm enojying a good ole round of di gi charat. I rented it for free. didnt know it was a bunch of _13_ year old cat girls. Apperantly you gotta be specific about the cat girl age range when you ask. anyway still its really funny. My favorite episode right now is teh one where the long haired blonde guy who hits of fujiko first shows up to bug them about saying nyo and nyu at teh end of everything

I do watch other things though. a good bit of gundam


----------



## Syruisan (Aug 4, 2008)

Wolf_Fox_Guy said:


> well, curently I'm enojying a good ole round of di gi charat. I rented it for free. didnt know it was a bunch of _13_ year old cat girls. Apperantly you gotta be specific about the cat girl age range when you ask. anyway still its really funny. My favorite episode right now is teh one where the long haired blonde guy who hits of fujiko first shows up to bug them about saying nyo and nyu at teh end of everything
> 
> I do watch other things though. a good bit of gundam


i am a huge gundam fan too... cool


----------



## Syruisan (Aug 4, 2008)

Kano said:


> Trigun's always been my favorite, but I also liked Wolf's Rain, Death Note, Gundam Seed, and Rave Master


death note is awesome!!!


----------



## Hammy (Aug 4, 2008)

hehe reading these post made me realize how much anima I have already watch/ed

Death note and trigun are one of my favs personnaly.


----------



## Ares Dauphin (Aug 4, 2008)

Gundam continues to surprise me with it's end episode depictions of mircrowave/atomic death. I thought it was for kids. Wolf's Rain is a must for furry addicts, beyond that Evangelion's Kaoru/Shinji tryst is fun for the man inclined. Gun Smith Cats for those who like cars and females (and guns and explosions!) Lodoss Saga for the fantasy inclined, Berserk for people who like unhappy endings, Bastard for the magician in us, Slayer for those who like shows depicting small breasted female sorcerers complaining about it, Bastard for show's about guys named Darsh, and a billion other shows. Most of them watchable.

Go download the Wing of the Honneamise or Grave of the Fireflys for a non cartoonish experiece. Or maybe Jin-Roh.

Most anime is silly (see Excel Saga) doesn't mean it's bad.


----------



## AlexInsane (Aug 4, 2008)

I only watch Bleach. Death Note and its rabid fangirl following can suck my hairy nuts.

What dubbers have done to most of the animes makes me cry. Seriously. It's horrendous.


----------



## Magikian (Aug 4, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> What dubbers have done to most of the animes makes me cry. Seriously. It's horrendous.



Seconded.


----------



## Cascade (Aug 4, 2008)

Haruhi Suzumiya, Eureka Seven, Studio Ghibli, Makoto Shinkai films, Full Metal Alchemist, Serial Experiments Lain. Those are really the only ones I have followed considerably, especially Studio Ghibli films, they're all genius.


----------



## eternal_flare (Aug 4, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> I only watch Bleach. Death Note and its rabid fangirl following can suck my hairy nuts.
> 
> What dubbers have done to most of the animes makes me cry. Seriously. It's horrendous.



QFT


----------



## thebeast76 (Aug 4, 2008)

Eh, anything I can get my hands on, really.
But, in terms of good anime I've seen, I've seen

Hellsing Ultimate
Magical Shopping Arcade Abenobashi
Gunslinger Girl
Golden Boy
Tide Line Blue
Outlaw Star


----------



## AlexInsane (Aug 4, 2008)

Haruhi Suzumiya....isn't that the one about the crazy chick that keeps annoying this one guy?

I've seen parts of it on AMV Hell videos...it looks like fun.


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Aug 4, 2008)

I only watch 4 anime series for now:

Slayers
Excel Saga
Shigofumi
Pet Shop of Horrors


----------



## Timmy_Ramone (Aug 4, 2008)

I think I've mentioned _The 12 Kingdoms_ and _Spice and Wolf_ elsewhere -- high furry content in both (for anime series, at least), and both very entertaining.  Worth seeking out.

A friend and I have been watching fansubs of _Powerpuff Girls Z_ and _Keroro Gunsou_ (a/k/a _Sgt. Frog_) -- both great shows.  We also just started watching _Gurran Lagann_ which, coincidentally enough, just started airing on Sci-Fi Channel.

I'm not a big fan of _Naruto_ or any of the Dragonball Z variants.

As a rule I don't much care for giant robots.  The _Giant Robo_ OVA, however, was a rare exception.  A fantastic series, great visuals, lots of action and, as one friend put it, an "impossibly cool" old-school look.


----------



## WhiteHowl (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: What Anima do u watch?*



Magikian said:


> You think Naruto sucked then?
> 
> Spolers below:
> SasUKE is in the Akatsuki, Itachi was actually good, he killed his family because they were planning to take over Konoha, Jiraiya dies.. and I can't remember much more.


I of course was refering to the horrible Deidara Arc
Then the horrible Itachi Arc
and the current arc.

Basically any arc that has either Sasuke or Naruto over a span of 4 or more chapters, which says a lot about the characters themselves.



AlexInsane said:


> Haruhi Suzumiya....isn't that the one about the crazy chick that keeps annoying this one guy?
> 
> I've seen parts of it on AMV Hell videos...it looks like fun.


There are only 12 episodes, and it encompasses almost every single, clean anime genre: Sports, Mecha, Mystery, Music, Religion, and of course Neon Gensis Evangellion, the most annoying genre of all ...

then again TMOHS/SHNY in itself is one giant meme and to a lesser extent several smaller memes.


In terms of what's good anime:
Abenobashi
FLCL
One Piece
Outlaw Star
Big O
Keroro Gunso
Gundam Wing
Full Metal Panic
Claymore
Eureka Seven
The Law of Ueki
Prince of Tennis
Genshiken
Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann
xxxHolic
Fate/Stay Night


----------



## moogle (Aug 4, 2008)

bleach, death note, i watched all the gundam series i know of, tales of symphoni(english subs cause the japanese are being selfish about it >.<) i haven't watched case closed in a LONG while, wolf's rain, evangelion, tactics, noein. i cant remember any others kupo.


----------



## Drakeclaw (Aug 4, 2008)

DeathNote, Bleach, Inuyasha (Shippo fan XD), Outlaw star, Cowboy Bebop, Naruto... Many many more XD And I almost forgot Pokemon!


----------



## WhiteHowl (Aug 4, 2008)

moogle said:


> bleach, death note, i watched all the gundam series i know of, tales of symphoni(english subs cause the japanese are being selfish about it >.<) i haven't watched case closed in a LONG while, wolf's rain, evangelion, tactics, noein. i cant remember any others kupo.


Detective Conan is the type of anime that will never end. Gundam series is good, up until 00. I'm sorry I think it's starting to repeat itself.


----------



## Project_X (Aug 4, 2008)

Hmm...
Dragon Drive, Bleach, Naruto, Avatar: The Last Airbender, Dragonball Z, Megaman NT Warrior: Axess(Psh! You know that show is ballin'...), and sometimes Digimon for ol' times sake. =P


----------



## Molotov (Aug 4, 2008)

*Used To Watch*
-----------------------
Dragonball, Dragonball Z and Dragonball Z: GT.
Did watch few episodes of Wolf's Rain.
Pokemon.
Samurai Champloo.
Digimon.
Tried Speed Racer. (It's Mach-A-Go-Go for Japanese, isn't it?)

*Still Watching (just haven't been keeping up with them)*
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Bleach.
Detective Conan.
Afro Samurai.

*Finished*
------------
Cowboy Bebop.
Full Metal Alchemist.


----------



## Hanzo (Aug 4, 2008)

BLEACH, uhh....A lot of random anime -_-. (not naruto though)


----------



## IzzyRedPanda (Aug 5, 2008)

Wolf's Rain I believe is the only one I like and I think is worth watching(to me). 
 
Besides that and Miyazaki films, I am not much of an Anime fan. Though I can't lie I used to LOVE Digimon back in second and third grade


----------



## Magikian (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: What Anima do u watch?*



WhiteHowl said:


> I of course was refering to the horrible Deidara Arc
> Then the horrible Itachi Arc
> and the current arc.
> 
> Basically any arc that has either Sasuke or Naruto over a span of 4 or more chapters, which says a lot about the characters themselves.



The creator of Naruto must be on crack. Seriously.


----------



## bodomchild5240 (Aug 5, 2008)

wow im really surprised, no one watches Elfen Leid?! anyone who hasnt seen it, go watch it. im not an anime fan but it was amazing, it is really short (9 episodes) but they are amazing episodes. another good one, hellsing really short (12) but also really good


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 5, 2008)

I only watch the ones that don't SUCK.

That being said:
TENGEN TOPPA GURREN LAGANN
S-CRY-ED
Outlaw Star
Legendz (Haven't finished.)
Gundam: 8th MS Unit
Death Note (hugely over rated but still decent, should have ended when L died.)
Azumanga Daioh

I'm thinking about picking up Here and Now, There and Then, as well, or maybe Code Geass.


----------



## Magikian (Aug 5, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I only watch the ones that don't SUCK.
> 
> That being said:
> TENGEN TOPPA GURREN LAGANN
> ...



Ehh.. You're right. It just got ridiculous when L died. Although I did watch it to the end >.>;


----------



## eternal_flare (Aug 5, 2008)

mm, forgot to mention in the last reply.

Legendz - because they're some handsome dragon there, really handsome I mean .<_<.
Wolf's Rain - Yes, the brilliant story line. Interesting character perspective.
Fate/stay Night - nice anime made from erotic visual novel game.
Neon Genesis Evangelion - It's not robot damn you! It's an organism .>_>. also, one of the best story plot I've known so far.
Digimon Series - Mature story line in child anime's shell since season 3 on. Still good over all.
Jyu-Oh-Sei - meaning of "planet of the beast king" is quite compromising, not too bad for 11 episode anime, I say.
Dragonaut Resonance - Beware of the soap and lifeless dragon battle(I really mean it), despite how nice the name would look to be.
Naruto - it should have ended long time ago.
Bleach - it should have ended long time ago.
Death Note - Highly overrated series, seriously.
and many more...I can't mention them all can I?


----------



## Kusatsu (Aug 5, 2008)

Hellsing was the last anime that I watched and actually liked.


----------



## Magikian (Aug 5, 2008)

Kusatsu said:


> Hellsing was the last anime that I watched and actually liked.



You are awesome. Have you read the manga?


----------



## Project_X (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: What Anima do u watch?*



Magikian said:


> The creator of Naruto must be on crack. Seriously.



People who have snakes as tongues that shoot blades that can extend into forever.

Yeah, he's on drugs.


----------



## Kusatsu (Aug 5, 2008)

Magikian said:


> You are awesome. Have you read the manga?


I own volumes 1 to 6.


----------



## redstarr (Aug 5, 2008)

Kusatsu said:


> Hellsing was the last anime that I watched and actually liked.



Then you need to see Hellsing Ultimate. :]


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 5, 2008)

I also watched Big O, which was pretty damn great.


----------



## AlexInsane (Aug 5, 2008)

In the defense of Bleach, it's actually not half bad, but the English dub is so bad. Chad just grunts and nods a lot like a fucking orangutan, Ichigo and Renji randomly go "Damn!" and "Hell!", and everyone else is kinda off to the sidelines. 

Inter-story arcs are the worst thing anime has ever created. They last forever, the plot is about something that makes zero fucking sense and that nobody cares about, and they're just pathetic. Why not just end the series for two, three months instead of making up bullshit and trying to pass it off as the real deal while you work frantically to finish the animation ahead of schedule?


----------



## Huey (Aug 5, 2008)

I don't watch anime continuously. However, I have seen the entirety of all of the following series (thanks Adult Swim!): Cowboy Bebop, Trigun, Wolf's Rain, NGE, FMA, Eureka 7, Big O, FLCL, and Death Note. I've seen bits and pieces of most others that Adult Swim telecasts but have discovered most to be quite dreadful. Excluding Bebop, Eureka 7, FMA, FLCL, and Death Note, I don't really have a strong affection for any of them.


----------



## bodomchild5240 (Aug 8, 2008)

seriously everyone here go watch Elfen Leid. Its on Veoh its amazingly awesome. it does have anime tits in it at the beginning few episodes but its still funny, and action packed, and amazazing. (3 fucking sylables bitches!)


----------



## Ares Dauphin (Aug 9, 2008)

Wolf and Spice surprised me outta no where.


----------



## Skullmiser (Aug 9, 2008)

Maybe you could count StarTrek: The Animated Series?


----------



## Magikian (Aug 9, 2008)

bodomchild5240 said:


> wow im really surprised, no one watches Elfen Leid?! anyone who hasnt seen it, go watch it. im not an anime fan but it was amazing, it is really short (9 episodes) but they are amazing episodes. another good one, hellsing really short (12) but also really good



Hellsing had 13 episodes (sadly)



Kusatsu said:


> I own volumes 1 to 6.



That is awesome. The manga is so awesome. I finished the manga before I watched the series xD


----------



## Tatsuyoujo (Aug 11, 2008)

alot

I haven't seen anything new recently ,tho.

I have X/1999 ,YuGiOh movie, and Corrector Yui on DVD tho


----------



## NerdyMunk (Aug 11, 2008)

None. I am the one who stays away from that stuff which somehow always instantly becomes a fanbase.


----------



## LordWibble (Aug 12, 2008)

Wolf's Rain, Ghost in the Shell: Stand Alone Complex, Occasionally Bleach, Ghost in the Shell: Stand Alone Complex, any and all films by Hayao Miyazaki, and Ghost in the Shell: Stand Alone Complex.



Oh, and Yu-Gi-Oh! The Abridged Series. /thread


----------



## AlexInsane (Aug 12, 2008)

brownsquirrel said:


> None. I am the one who stays away from that stuff which somehow always instantly becomes a fanbase.



So....you're a culture-less hermit that lives in Antarctica or someplace similar? Because everything has a fanbase. From anime to shoes to the food we eat to the type of light bulbs we use, everything is going to have critics and supporters.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Aug 12, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> So....you're a culture-less hermit that lives in Antarctica or someplace similar? Because everything has a fanbase. From anime to shoes to the food we eat to the type of light bulbs we use, everything is going to have critics and supporters.



Yeah, but most fans I encounter are annoying and I don't consider myself a fan.


----------



## Little_Dragon (Aug 12, 2008)

Currently watching _Gurren Lagann_ on SciFi's Ani-Mondays.  For additional amusement, I monitor the related 4chan /a/ thread during commercial breaks.

Also watching _Shin-Chan_, though considering what they've done with the new dub for that one, I'm not certain it still qualifies as anime ....


----------



## Madness (Aug 12, 2008)

At the moment i have mostly been watching Macross Frontier and Mobile Fighter G Gundam. Although i tend to watch Bleach here and there to.


----------



## Hollow-Dragon (Aug 14, 2008)

5 most favorite animes...

1. Naruto (or Shippuden)
2. Death note
3. Cowboy Bebop
4. Case Closed
5. Full Metal Alchemist


----------



## Shouden (Aug 15, 2008)

Let's see:

1. Wolf's Rain
2. Inuyasha
3. GITS: SAC (Ghost in the Shell)
4. GITS: SAC 2nd Gig
5. Bleach


----------



## PaperRabbit (Aug 15, 2008)

MMh, I'm mostly reading manga now, but animes I like/am 
*watching*:
Chi's sweet home
Kaiji
Ouran's High School Host Club
(My tastes are varied XD)

*Reading*:
Naturo 
Bleach
D. Gray Man


----------



## sherajie (Aug 16, 2008)

i'm watching currently code geass 

Anime have watched:
wolfs rain 
deathnote
sailor moon 
Azumanga daioh
hale noche guu (hope i wrote it write)
Bleach (still watching)
naruto (still watching)
tsubasa chronicles
Inuyasha


----------



## Shouden (Aug 16, 2008)

oh, i forgot to add TriGun. that show was awesome.


----------



## bodomchild5240 (Aug 16, 2008)

Magikian said:


> Hellsing had 13 episodes (sadly)
> 
> 
> 
> That is awesome. The manga is so awesome. I finished the manga before I watched the series xD


still doesnt account for the fact that NO ONE ON THIS FORUM HAS WATCHED ELFEN LEID!!!


----------



## WhiteHowl (Aug 16, 2008)

Little_Dragon said:


> Currently watching _Gurren Lagann_ on SciFi's Ani-Mondays.  For additional amusement, I monitor the related 4chan /a/ thread during commercial breaks.
> 
> Also watching _Shin-Chan_, though considering what they've done with the new dub for that one, I'm not certain it still qualifies as anime ....


it doesn't. The humors is all obscure American references, which to a lesser extent is pretty funny in itself. The non-existent plot line is taken out of hell and forced into purgatory which also puts it at the same level of retardation as Excel Saga, except that it sucks. I'm not dissing the dub, considering Shin-chan in itself is pretty low-grade. Funimation actually did the near impossible by taking a lump of shit (I'm being literal here) and actually make it look even crappier (again being literal here). The humor is pretty much exactly the same, only they make even more stereotypical japanese jokes.



PaperRabbit said:


> MMh, I'm mostly reading manga now, but animes I like/am
> *watching*:
> Chi's sweet home
> Kaiji
> ...


Go read Tsubasa Reservoir Chronicles, you need some Clamp to balance out the formula.



bodomchild5240 said:


> still doesnt account for the fact that NO ONE ON THIS FORUM HAS WATCHED ELFEN LEID!!!



My friend told me that it was a pretty good series, so I'll try to watch the anime asap.



sherajie said:


> i'm watching currently code geass
> 
> Anime have watched:
> wolfs rain
> ...


http://www.onemanga.com/Inuyasha/

Inuyasha the manga just finished, you should finish up the series.


----------



## LordWibble (Aug 16, 2008)

Shouden said:


> 3. GITS: SAC (Ghost in the Shell)
> 4. GITS: SAC 2nd Gig



+a gazillion respect points. Don't bother watching Solid State Society though, it was pretty mediocre.


----------



## Marodi (Aug 16, 2008)

I watch bleach 
And i watched Spice and Wolf for a bit. Just becuase of the wolf chick


----------



## diosoth (Aug 16, 2008)

I gave up on anime when I realized that Lucky Star was the worst thing I've ever seen. Its like an animated version of Seinfeld.


----------



## WhiteHowl (Aug 16, 2008)

diosoth said:


> I gave up on anime when I realized that Lucky Star was the worst thing I've ever seen. Its like an animated version of Seinfeld.


To be fair, the entire setup of the series is in 4Koma format, so of course there wasn't really much (if not at all) of a plot. The entire series was turned into one huge product placement for Haruhi anyway and it had less to do with subculture than it did with conversations about which is the head...


----------



## Devo (Aug 18, 2008)

My anime collection is vast. And here it is 

Tsubasa Reservoir Chronicle 1 - 5
Cyber City Oedo 808
Elfen Lied (Yes, I watch it, it rocks!)
Voltron: Defender of the Universe Collection 1
Gad Guard
Martian Successor Nadesico
Last Exile
Ah! My Goddess TV
Ah! My Goddess Flights of Fancy Vol. 1
Sonic the Hedgehog: The Movie
Princess Mononoke
Spirited Away
Howl's Moving Castle
The Castle of Cagliostro
Sin: The Movie
Inuyasha Vol. 1
Final Fantasy VII: Advent Children
Golgo 13: The Professional
Laputa: Castle In The Sky
FLCL
Street Fighter II
Street Fighter Alpha
X
Spriggan
Riding Bean
Gunsmith Cats
Ninja Scroll
Ghost In The Shell
Batman: Gotham Knight
Orguss 02
Read or Die
Fruits Basket
D.N. Angel
Blue Gender
Vision of Escaflowne
Cutey Honey
Macross Plus
Project A-ko
Giant Robo
Saikano (She The Ultimate Weapon as it's known in the UK)
Please, Teacher!
Please, Twins!
Fullmetal Alchemist
My-HiME
Tokyo Underground
Elemental Gelade
Dominion Tank Police
Cowboy Bebop
Negima!


----------



## demonuncle (Aug 18, 2008)

I don't really watch anything on a regular basis, but I like Trigun and Hellsing. I do watch others, but they're my top favorites.


----------



## Fou-lu (Aug 18, 2008)

I'm currently watching Gravitation and Zoku Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei.
I'm not all that big a manga/anime fan so I haven't seen many series, but I absolutely loved Monster.


----------



## nicorahiah (Aug 19, 2008)

.


----------



## HungarianWitch (Oct 28, 2008)

Hellsing
Ghost in the Shell
Wolf's Rain
Naruto (NOT Shipuuden)


----------



## Kukilunestar (Oct 28, 2008)

At this point I'm collecting/ Watching the One Piece re-dub.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 28, 2008)

I would point out Necro but I'm nice.

So.
Lucky Star
Mnemosyne

Not great things to watch one after the other.


----------



## Dayken (Oct 29, 2008)

Sailor Moon, Gungrave, Excel Saga, Trigun, Neon Genesis Evangelion, Keroro Gunso, and as my avatar indicates, Hokuto no Ken.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Dec 22, 2008)

Here is a partial list.... :3

:::Anime Watchlist (Currently Watching in order of priority):::
Fullmetal Alchemist (When it comes out in 4.2009)
Kaiketsu Zorori
Kuroshitsuji
Keroro Gunsou
One Outs
Bleach
Tales of the Abyss
Goku Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei
Naruto: Shippuuden (manga just suddenly sucked ass)
Major: Season 4
Prince of Tennis: Nationals Finals
Garei Zero
Yozakura Quartet
Mouryou no Hako
Kurozuka
Inazuma Eleven
Eyeshield 21 (prefer reading the manga though)

:::List of Animes Done Watching:::
.hack//Legend of the Twilight
Black Cat
Bus Gamer
Claymore
Code Geass: Lelouch of the Rebellion
Code Geass: Lelouch of the Rebellion R2
Death Note
Dennou Coil
Detective Academy: Q
Digimon Adventure
Digimon Adventure 02
Digimon Tamers
Digimon Frontier
Digimon Savers
El Cazador de la Bruja
Final Fantasy VII: Advent Children (not really anime, but it rulez; especially Red XIII; see my signature)
Final Fantasy VII: Last Order
Flame of Recca
Genshiken
Genshiken 2
Gensoumaden Saiyuki
Ghost Hunt
Gokusen (Anime)
Grenadier
Hagane no Renkinjutsushi (Full Metal Alchemist)
Higurashi no Naku Koro Ni
Higurashi no Naku Koro Ni Kai
Hunter x Hunter
Hunter x Hunter OVA 1
Hunter x Hunter OVA 2: Greed Island
Hunter x Hunter OVA 3: G.I. Final
Kyouran Kazoku Nikki
Law of Ueki
Major (Season 1-3)
Naruto
Omnyou Taisenki
Ookiku Furikabutte
Prince of Tennis
Rental Magika
Rurouni Kenshin (Samurai X)
Saiyuki Reload
Saiyuki Reload Gunlock
Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei
Strait Jacket
Tales of Phantasia
Witch Hunter Robin
Zoku Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei

yeah... thats just partial 'coz i cant remember the others i've watched... :3


----------



## whiteskunk (Dec 23, 2008)

Just finished watching School Rumble and Gravion.

I kind of wish "Harima" and the school nurse "Tae" became involved. She was more than willing.


----------



## .Ein. (Dec 23, 2008)

Hentai.


----------



## Chuint (Dec 23, 2008)

I occasionally watch Gurren Lagann when I can remember to.

Naruto is my weekend lifeblood, since American television show little anime (on normal channels) that I could care about. 
I'm not ashamed to admit the only reason I watch it is for Rock Lee. Judge me if you must, he's pretty dashing. 
In other words, I have strange taste in anime men. _Really_ _strange tastes. _

I watched through all of Death Note, and own the DVDs.
Guess who I liked in this one. Here's a hint: Feathers and a smile. *points to the italics above*

And I do enjoy FLCL. I still need the DVDs.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Dec 23, 2008)

Trigun, Mushishi, Inuyasha sometimes... I enjoyed Paranoia agent, and yuyu-hakasho. Spirited Away was a very, very good film.


----------



## Beck (Dec 23, 2008)

FMA
Naruto
Cowboy Bebop 
DeathNote ( DID ANYONE ELSE HATE THIS? I DID~ )


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 24, 2008)

Manga and Anime:
.Hack//Sign
.Hack//XXXX
.Hack//G.U.+
Wolf's Rain
Ruruoni Kenshin
Trigun
Cowboy Bebop
Bleach
Death Note
Fullmetal Alchemist
Outlaw Star
S-Cry-ed
Samurai Champloo
Pokemon
Yu-gi-oh
Eureka 7
Tales of Symphonia (Its was only 4 episodes)
Naruto
Hellsing
Cyborg 009
Kikiader
Gundam Wing
G-Gundam
Gundam Seed
Code Geuss: Lelouche and the rebellion
Liar Game
Case Closed
Bobobo
Ragnarok
Love Hina
Inuyasha
Dragonball
Dragonball Z
Neon Genesis Evangelion
Trinity Blood
Blood+
FLCL
Ghost in the Shell: Stand alone complex
Ghost in the Shell: 2nd Gig
Big O
Lupin III
Yu Yu Hakusho
Zatch Bell
... I know I have more but thats whats off the top of my head.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 24, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Manga and Anime:
> *.Hack//Sign*
> .Hack//XXXX
> .Hack//G.U.+
> ...



^And I'm currently watching tide-line blue. there's more but can't think with the lack of sleep.



diosoth said:


> I gave up on anime when I realized that Lucky Star was the worst thing I've ever seen. *Its like an animated version of Seinfeld.*



I find that comment very distasteful.


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm now watching Blue Drop, Shoujo Sect, Utena, and Nana.

I'm uh, stocking up on girlxgirl anime.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 24, 2008)

anything Comedy, Romance (YES, thats right a guy liking romance D<) and involves giant robots. and I'm not mentioning all the hentai I have (still wonders why his Girlfriend likes his collection) she even watched a few of them she said @_@


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 25, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> anything Comedy, Romance (YES, thats right a guy liking romance D<) and involves giant robots. a


You should watch Kannazuki no Miko. Robots, romance, and girl-on-girl rape.


----------



## whiteskunk (Dec 25, 2008)

Let's see. I have:

Steel Angel Kurumi (both seasons)
Hanaukyo Maid Team La Verite
Hand Maid May
DNA2
Angel Tales
Please Teacher!
Please Twins!
DearS
Girls Bravo
FMP? Fumoffu
Galaxy Angel
Oh My Goddess (5 epi OVA)
Tenchi Muyo GXP
The Cat Returns
Kiki's Delivery Service
Gravion
Gravion Zwei
School Rumble
Comic Party
Comic Party Revolution
Azumanga Daioh
Midori Days
Love Hina (plus the specials/movies)
Love Hina Again
Amazing Nurse Nanako
Dragon Half
Chibi Vampire aka Karin
Negima
Catgirl Nuku Nuku
Chobits
Maburaho
Mahoromatic
Elf Princess Rane
Sorcerer Hunters
FLCL
Best Student Council
Neon Genesis Evangelion

That's about it for now


----------



## Ginakki (Dec 25, 2008)

Ghost in the Shell: Stand Alone Complex
Trigun
Cowboy Bebop
Wolf's Rain
Fruits Basket
Tenchi Muyo
Fullmetal Alchemist
Paranoia Agent
Death Note
Naruto
Trinity Blood
S-Cry-Ed
Samurai Champloo
Bleach
Yu-Gi-Oh
Oh My Goddess
Yami no Matsuei
Ouran High School Host Club
Spirited Away
Ayakashi
Chobits
Psychic Academy
Digimon
Tokyo Mew Mew
Inuyasha


----------



## TwilightV (Dec 25, 2008)

One Piece
Cowboy Bebop
Fullmetal Alchemist

Almost everything else is shit.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 25, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> You should watch Kannazuki no Miko. Robots, romance, and girl-on-girl rape.


missing the comedy D=


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Dec 25, 2008)

Currently watching *Mobile Suit Gundam 00*.


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 25, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> missing the comedy D=


I knew I was missing something.


----------



## Asmiro (Dec 25, 2008)

Currently watching *Mobile Suit Gundam 00: Season 2*.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 26, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> I knew I was missing something.


only unless the girl on girl rape was funny


----------



## Rayne (Dec 26, 2008)

Asmiro said:


> Currently watching *Mobile Suit Gundam 00: Season 2*.



This.


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 26, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> only unless the girl on girl rape was funny


Rape is never funny D:


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 26, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> Rape is never funny D:


massive failed attempt is when the rapist gets their ass kicked by the rapee


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 26, 2008)

I'm not really watching any anime right now. I may start watching Full metal panic soon.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 27, 2008)

I'm not much of an anime fan, but my fave was FMA.


----------



## Sylvine (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm waiting for Elfenlied ep. 13 to load right now. Yes, Elfenlied, not Elfen Lied. lrn2deutsch XD I swear if the japanese obsess so much about the german language for some reason, one could at least expect they write things correctly 

If one would cut out a few bits and pieces, it would make for an awesome anime. RIght now, it's just really, really good. Shame that after the really OMFGWTF beginning, iot rolls a bit slow.... but hey, I'm pulling an all-nighter when I have to work tomorrow just to see it 'til the end, so it got better XD

Also, the ammount of blood in this anime is enough to drown a small african country in.  

Edit: Sadly, the conclusion was nowhere near satisfying. Oh well. Maybe it would be, if there even was any real conclusion XD I'd still give it somewhere around an 8,5 out of 10. 

~Sylv


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Dec 31, 2008)

Just finished watchin' Ga-Rei-Zero and Kurozuka and Yozakura Quartet..

conclusions: 
gareizero - its ok i guess, but im not really up for reading the manga.. 
kurozuka - they should've at least made a better ending to it.. i was like... "WTF!! thats it?!" yeah... so... its awesome, i give you that, but, ending was just not working for me..
yozakura quartet- hmm... how should  i put this.. its nice... it has a good ending.. 

still on-going:
zorori, keroro, kuroshitsuji, one outs, goku sayonara zetsubou sensei, tales of the abyss, mouryou no hako, naruto shippuuden, bleach, zenryoku usagi..  and some more that i kinda put on hold.. :3


----------



## duo2nd (Dec 31, 2008)

Nah. Anime Series in 2008 doesn't impressed me excepy Gundam 00 and Gundam 00 Season 2.

And I'm not watching anything yet.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Dec 31, 2008)

never really liked mecha anime.. except maybe for code geass.. only mecha anime i liked.. 

as for 2009, my most anticipated anime would be Full Metal Alchemist... X3


----------



## OCAdam (Dec 31, 2008)

I used to watch Initial D and Wangan Midnight but.... I finished watching what they had of ID, and WM seems to be taking too long for the English subs to appear on Youtube... although both series are pretty awesome!


----------



## Kurama17 (Dec 31, 2008)

Legendz, Inuyasha, Yu-Yu Hakusho, Bleach, Full Metal Alchemist, Full Metal Panic, Elfen Lied, Bood+, Orphen, Street Fighter (anime movies), and some other ones but I forget.


----------



## IanCC (Jan 1, 2009)

lots, XD
currently watching: Kyouran Kazoku Nikki, Kannagi, and Toradora
What I have finished watching : countless, XD


----------



## Rikio~Relentless (Jan 3, 2009)

Loveless (again)
Gravitation (again)
GDW (SOOO SAAAd!!! RUN WEED!!)
Wolf's Rain (OMG FAAVE EVAR!!)

and some other little weird ones... Uta Kata was one of the ones that nobody ever heard of but was really cute...


----------



## Laze (Jan 3, 2009)

I used to watch a lot of Anime. Not so much now though. Doesn;t seem to interest me as much now. Unsure why...

Anyways, a token favourites list is needed I suppose:

_- Serial Experiments: Lain [I will actually still watch this, God it's weird]_
_- Dead Leaves_
_- Neon Genesis Evangelion_
_- Samurai Pizza Cats [favourite show as a kid]_
_- FLCL_
_- Martian Successor Nadesico_
_- Violence Jack_
_- Cowboy Bebop [still cool, keke]_


----------



## WhiteHowl (Jan 4, 2009)

Mobile Suit Gundam 00 (which sucked)
Higurashi no Naku Koro ni (also sucked)
Kanon (full of loli)
First 3 seasons of Sailor Moon (Got convulsions after watching that)
Yu-gi-oh 5d's

Oddly enough Yu-gi-oh 5d's actually made me want to play the card game again. It blatantly rips off the original duelist so much that it circles pass the universe and ends up in the territory of what could possibly be good anime.

The retardation of adults playing children's card games on motorbikes is balanced out when they crash and actually get hurt (as they deserve to be). What finally hooked me in, was when one of the characters gets blasted out of a window, drops about 50 stories, dies, then subsequently gets revived and takes revenge, which I thought was pretty cool.


----------



## Blue Cup (Jan 4, 2009)

-DragonBall(original, before they were adults)
-BLEACH
-Outlaw Star(My absolute favorite)
-Wolf's Rain
-Zoids

That's it.


----------



## Yaourt-sama (Jan 5, 2009)

Too much. I'm watching way too much, lol!
Apart from my current mainstream obsession (Bleach) I'm really into some mostly-unknown anime.
- Seirei no moribito
- Mononoke (NOT Princess...XD)
- Ayakashi
Add a bit of Weiss Kreuz and Meine Liebe, and that's it for now^^


----------



## Lucedo (Jan 12, 2009)

Naruto, Bleach, One Piece; On Crunchyroll, Fist of the North Star, and Digimon Adventure 02 (the original Japanese version with English subtitles)


----------



## The Grey One (Jan 13, 2009)

I watch - 
*Full Metal Alchemist 
*Gundam Seed
*Gundam Seed Destiny
*Naruto
*Bleach
*Zoids


----------



## Rhythm (Jan 13, 2009)

Death Note, Code Geass, The Big O, FLCL


----------



## W0lf (Jan 13, 2009)

Naruto, Inuyasha, Wolf's Rain, Fullmetal Alchemist, Bleach...


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 13, 2009)

Just started watching Rozen Maiden. I've read three volumes of the manga.


----------



## haynari (Jan 13, 2009)

FMA, Inuyasha, Yu-gi-oh!, pokemon, naruto, Dragon ball and dragon ball z, afro samurai and Boondocks


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 13, 2009)

haynari said:


> FMA, Inuyasha, Yu-gi-oh!, pokemon, naruto, Dragon ball and dragon ball z, afro samurai and *Boondocks*


Not anime. Just so you know.


----------



## haynari (Jan 13, 2009)

well some people consider it anime. most people i know say it is and i watch it so i just figured i'd put it down to see what reactions i'd get.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 13, 2009)

If it's an American cartoon, it's not anime...


----------



## PaulShepherd (Jan 13, 2009)

One Piece and Detective Conan (I know, I'm weird...)


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 14, 2009)

I seen Paranoia Agent, R.O.D. the TV, Desert Punk, and FLCL series. And some Trigun. 

I am not big animu fan.

I think American underground animation is more interesting than most animu 

Most of the stuff: idgi. Why Gundams? Why do we need giant robots to fight wars in space? Why not just have spaceships?

I can't be bothered to watch Bleah or Nuruto or any of that shit. Too many episodes. I'm not made of money.


----------



## Lukar (Jan 14, 2009)

Including, but not limited to:

- Naruto & Naruto: Shippuden (Rarely)
- Bleach
- Death Note
- .hack//SIGN, .hack//Legend of the Twilight, & .hack//Roots (Rarely)
- Code Geass: Lelouch of the Rebellion
- Wolf's Rain (Don't get to watch it anymore)
- Tales anime (Symphonia, Abyss, etc.) (Rarely)


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 14, 2009)

Oh yes. I finished watching Mnemosyne, and my jaw absolutely dropped at the end. The entire anime was amazing. You'd think for a show with all that violence, sex, and lolis that it would suck. But it was damned awesome.

Example:





This is God, sitting across from an immortal women, welcoming a cyborg-immortal lookalike of his bride in his hidden castle filled with angels that kill women exclusively. 

Yeah.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 14, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> Oh yes. I finished watching Mnemosyne, and my jaw absolutely dropped at the end. The entire anime was amazing. You'd think for a show with all that violence, sex, and lolis that it would suck. But it was damned awesome.
> 
> This is God, sitting across from an immortal women, welcoming a cyborg-immortal lookalike of his bride in his hidden castle filled with angels that kill women exclusively.
> 
> Yeah.



That just sounds really complicated.

And I don't know how to pronounce the name of the show.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 14, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> That just sounds really complicated.
> 
> And I don't know how to pronounce the name of the show.


It is really complicated. I explained the whole 6 episodes in Microsoft Word. It took up about 3 1/2 pages. In 12 point font. 6 episodes.

It's pronounced Mm-nime-o-sine. Apparently it's German for "memory". Flashbacks, amnesia and the like are the only really overdone thing in the show, obviously.

Edit: the show's summary took those pages up. Another 6 were typed up on the "religion" the show introduced. I have too much time on my hands


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 14, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> It is really complicated. I explained the whole 6 episodes in Microsoft Word. It took up about 3 1/2 pages. In 12 point font. 6 episodes.
> 
> It's pronounced Mm-nime-o-sine. Apparently it's German for "memory". Flashbacks, amnesia and the like are the only really overdone thing in the show, obviously.



It's only 6 episodes? Is it 2 a disc?


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 14, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> It's only 6 episodes? Is it 2 a disc?


Yep. The episodes are 45 minutes long.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 14, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> Yep. The episodes are 45 minutes long.



Well that's good. With special features, I should be getting my monies worth. Thank you for recommending. I will look for it in the future.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 14, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Well that's good. With special features, I should be getting my monies worth. Thank you for recommending. I will look for it in the future.


No problem, dood.


----------



## NeoEevee (Jan 23, 2009)

I've finished:
Death Note, Code Lyoko (..yeah, I know. It's technically not anime. Leave me alone), Tokyo Mew Mew (well, I READ it), Kamichama Karin (also read it), Digimon (all seasons except Data Squad) Naruto (the original, not Shippuden) and the Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya. 

I've lost interest in:
Naruto (in general), Dragon Drive, and I'll pick up on Bleach, Sgt. Frog, and Kamichama Karin Chu some other time.

Currently reading/watching/rewatching:
Fullmetal Alchemist (Diehard Ed fangirl over here), Digimon (rewatching the original Japanese version), and Code Lyoko (because it was one of my childhood/pre-person-discovery-of-the-internet favorites).

Edit: 
Thinking about watching/reading:
Sailor Moon, Wolf's Rain, and Hellsing.


----------



## Kero (Jan 24, 2009)

I really have to sit and finish Digimon Savers and Hoshi no Kaabii.
I finished Lucky Star early this year.
I'm really looking forward to more Keroro Gunsou (Sgt. Frog, as it's soon to be released by Funimation in US) and Kaiketsu Zorori (I know, "zomg wut a furri.").

I like too many cute series.  :3


----------



## Delcatty (Jan 24, 2009)

Naruto
Naruto Shippuuden
PokÃ©mon
PokÃ©mon Advance
PokÃ©mon Diamond & Pearl
Genshiken
Genshiken OVA
Genshiken 2
Gurren Lagann
One Piece
Chrono Crusade
Hamtaro
Bleach


----------



## Lurgen Gaato (Jan 27, 2009)

Only these two for now
_Clannad ~After Story~
http://myanimelist.net/anime/1735/Naruto:_ShippuudenNaruto: Shippuuden
_
http://myanimelist.net/animelist/C90


----------



## vivatheshadows (Jan 28, 2009)

I used to watch Death Note, Trigun, Blue Gender, Dragonball Z, Fooly Cooly, Wolf's Rain and Case Closed.

oh and that little Z.O.E. (zone of the enders) anime 'á´¥'


----------



## WishingStar (Jan 28, 2009)

Show me a squee-worthy anime so cute and I will watch!


----------



## BlazeRyuWatari (Jan 30, 2009)

i watch tons of anime so i'll just list my top ten

Full metal alchemist, hunter x hunter, bobobo, fruits basket, azumanga daioh, Megaman nt warrior, .hack//sign, wolf's rain, death note, ruroni kenshin,


----------



## Records (Jan 30, 2009)

WishingStar said:


> Show me a squee-worthy anime so cute and I will watch!


 Strike Witches
Bunniegirls from space/Getsumen To Heiki Miina 
RiskySafety
Popotan
AnimalYokocho


----------



## WhiteHowl (Feb 1, 2009)

Watched the Type-MOON doujin-games turned into animu

Shingetsu Tsukihime/Lunar Legends Tsukihime:
Reactions in this order- Wait what, uhh... that never happened, why are you guys doing this route, okay never mind, PG13 sex scene, and where the fuck is Len? I'm completely lost, is this supposed to be Tsukihime?

Fate/Stay Night in this order:
Okay that happened. We're following Fate route I guess... wait wha... Why is Assassin here? Woot~ Archer battle unfolded, Dark Sakura without vagina worms..? F/S meme, F/S meme, F/S meme.

I don't know what they were thinking when they did Tsukihime. If they were fusing Far side and Near side of the moon to account for the people who never played/read the game, they failed at doing that by leaving out key information that only people who have played the game would know about leaving plot holes the size of Europa

On the other spectrum, if this was made specifically for the fans, it was done horribly, with the inconsitancy between the 2 stories, there by causing a complete lack of logic and again leaving plot holes the size of Europa.

Tsukihime wasn't as boring as I thought it would be though considering all of the awful things I heard about it.
================================================================

Fate/Stay Night was done rather well, granted it was a lot more boring then the visual novel which is something that shouldn't be possible. Adding in UBW during the Archer fight made Archer both more and less of an epic character considering that in the original we assumed he didn't use the spell during that part of the story. They managed to cleanly seam the 3 stories together rather well, but again had a lot of scenes illogical to anyone who hasn't played the original game.

Bittersweet, cathartic, content endings are the best, thank you very much.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 1, 2009)

Is Super Milk Chan anime


Cause I watched the fuck out of that when it was on


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 1, 2009)

Somebody recommend me an anime with lots of Victorian and/or "foreign" mysticism/tradition that isn't cutesy.

Example: _Le __Chevalier D'Eon.
_


----------



## wyrrn (Feb 2, 2009)

lately i've found an awesome series, Black Blood Brothers.
other than that, wolf's rain, hellsing, blood.... anything w/ a good story ^_^


----------



## John Wolf (Feb 2, 2009)

I've seen Patlabor, Patlabor 2, Dead Space Downfall, Highlander, Wolf's Rain, Monster Rancher and The Animatrix.


----------



## Satoshi (Feb 2, 2009)

most current shit i've watched is code geass. 
even though i can't stand popular animu <__> like bleach and na-na-naruto.


----------



## Loki-Fox (Feb 4, 2009)

Mine is horror anime withc is Higurashi No Naku Koro NI and School Days withc are thies girls killing everything and anything in there path lol with knifes and cleavers, it's a sad horror story ;D


----------



## dragonfire89 (Feb 5, 2009)

Not really following any animes any more (not sure why) but I used to love Digimon and Sailor Moon, cause clearly I'm a 13 year old girl


----------



## Kit Parcal (Feb 7, 2009)

anime i'm watching: D. Gray-man,Naruto Shippuuden,Soul Eater
list of anime i've watched: http://myanimelist.net/animelist/KPtheKitsune


----------



## Rakiao (Feb 7, 2009)

Naruto, and thats about it.


----------



## dkmasterwolf (Feb 7, 2009)

lets see: 
Gundam Wing
Fullmetal alchemist
Naruto
...crap!! i forgot almost all of em T_T....ill post my list later X_X


----------



## KawaiiHusky (Feb 8, 2009)

Soul Eater
Elfen Lied
Genshiken season 1 & 2 

and many others that I cant name because lost the list lol


----------

